# 1DX hdmi output cropped???



## brianftpc (May 27, 2014)

Ive read place after place that the 1DX doesn't have a clean hdmi out. However when I connect it to my laptop via hdmi to do a live video stream the 1080p is cropped. Is this normal? Why would this happen? Also I have noticed that I have to be recording to the card or the video will turn off.


----------

